# QT3.0.5 macht Ärger?!

## Udo

HAllo,habe auf meinen anderen Rechner nun auch Gentoo installiert,aber dort wurde Qt 3.0.5 und nicht 3-0-4 genommen.

Jetzt sieht es so aus,das ich beim Start von KDE ein Fehlermeldung bekomme.

Die laute DCHOPserver ist nicht gestartet worden,stellen sie sicher das dieser gestartet ist.

Ich hatte KDE nochmal runter geschmissen und alles durchlaufen lassen,aber geht nicht.

Bricht beim Start ab.

Einzelne Anwenugen wie konquerror kann ich aus Xwindows starten,aber die gesammte Oberfläche nicht.

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und wenn ja, wie bekomme ich denn die 3.0.4 Version von QT?

Emerge nimmt immer die 3.0.5.

Auf dem ersten Rechner läuft alles super mit QT-3.0.4 und KDE-3.0.2

Gruß UDo

----------

## Beforegod

Hast du Deine KDE nochmal neu übersetzt. QT hat einige Änderungen die erst nach einer neuen Kompilierung in Kraft treten. Versuch einfach mal ein emerge kde. das sollte helfen!

----------

## Udo

Ich habe gemäß der Anleitung auf dem zweiten Rechner alles über DSL mit emerge kde geholt.

Dabei hat er QT3.0.5 geholt was mir erst aufgefallen ist, als ich den ersten Rechner überprüft habe.

Alles ist neu kompiliert und aus den Netzt geholt.

Als ich Problem hatte habe ich alles von KDE und QT nochmal runtergeschmischen und nochmal ein emerge kde ausgeführt. Er holte sich wieder Qt 3.0.5 und kde 3.0.2 und kompilierte alles,aber das Problem ist geblieben.

Da ich außer Qt eigendlich alles gleich habe auf dem ersten Rechner,selbst die Hardware ist gleich,denke ich das es an QT liegt.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

hm..

du hast noch was erwähnt von wegen dcopserver.

Lösche mal Dein /tmp Verzeichnis (als root) und versuche KDE nochmal zu starten

----------

## Udo

Also,ich weiss nicht was die ganzen scripte beim hochfahren alles im einzelnen manchen,aber ein meckert etwas und geht aber bin OK weiter.

Dort steht dann:

Updating enviroment...

 error in

 /sbin/re-envupdate.sh

 	Line 1: unexpected EOF while Loading for matching '"'

	Line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of fil

								[OK]

Wenn das script irgendwas für KDE einrichtet,dann kann es vielleicht daran liegen,aber leider habe ich nirgens Dokumentation über die einzelnen Script gefunden die sich am Anfang starten.

Ein neu emergen von KDE und QT hatte jedenfals nicht den erfolg.

Was kann denn der tmp Ordner für Auswirkungen auf dem DCOPServer haben?

Aber versuch macht klug und deshalb probier ich es mal aus.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

der Skriptfehler solle es eigentlich nicht sein obwohl er sehr komisch ist.

Es kann vielleicht daran liegen das eine Datei vom DCOP SErver nocht existierd und nicht weiterverwendet werden kann. Deswegen löschen!

Und mit den Skripten, versuch mal ein emerge debianutils

----------

## Udo

Also ich schreib mal die volle Fehlermeldung hin,villeicht sagt die mehr aus:

Could not read network connection list.

/root/DCOPServer_

Athlon_

Please check that the "DCOPServer" Programm is runnig.

Wenn ich die Meldung in der Konsole anschaue,heißt es dort:

KDinit:DCOPServer Could not be startet.

DCOPClient::atachinternal.Atach faild could not open network socket.

Naja,ich habe jedenfals nun emerge Debiantools gemacht und nach dem löschen des /tmp ordners hat KDE neu files creiert,aber DCOPServer Fehler ist immer noch da. :Sad: 

Was das jetzt wieder ist.

Was machen die Debiantools denn?

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

Die Debianutils sind die ganzen Bootskripte. Also das bezog sich nur auf deinen Skriptfehler beim starten von Gentoo.

Ok, nun zu KDE

wieso root??

Willst Du KDE als root verwenden?

und das er keine Netzwerksockets öffnen kann..

hmm..

mach mal ein /etc/init.d/portmap start

und probiers nochmal.

----------

## Reddy

Hi,

den Fehler mit dem dcop-server hatte ich leider auch schon. Liess sich nur durch komplette Neuinstallation des gesamten Systems lösen. 

Ein emerge unmerge reichte leider nicht.

Der Fehler beim booten kommt wahrscheinlich daher, daß du irgendein

Config-file mit nano ohne die option -w geöffnet hast.

Reddy

----------

## Udo

ALso, ich habe mit ermerge alles gelöscht was zu löschen war mit kde. Bin durch die Ordner gehüpft und habe alle erdenklich von hand gelöscht was zu kde gehörte. Es war nix mehr drauf.

Also neu emerget aber der Fehler blieb.

Was mich zu der Annahme leitet,das Komplette System neu aufzusetzen.

Wenn das hilft,dann weiss ich nicht warum,es kann nicht normal sein,wen kein fitzel auf dem Rechner ist und alles neu installiert wird,kann doch einfach nicht der Fehler da bleiben.

Naja,wer wiess wo die datei steckt,die diesen Fehler produziert.

Aber an allen ein großen Dank für ihre mühen mir zu helfen, aber ich werd das System nochmal neu aufsetzen.Wenn auch nur um zu sehen ob der fehler dann wirklich weg ist.

Gruß Udo

----------

## dek

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme schon öfter (mit Gentoo bisher allerdings noch nicht).

Also bei mir hat folgendes immer geholfen:

- X beenden

- Inhalt von /tmp löschen

- Dateien .ICEauthority und .DCOP* (oder so ähnlich) im home meines users (evtl. auch root?) löschen.

- Reboot (ist nach dem Löschen des Inhalts von /tmp zwingend erforderlich, da X sonst nicht mehr starten will).

----------

## Udo

Also,ich habe /tmp gelöscht,habe sogar eine user angelegt(ich hatte alles unter root weil ich erst sehen wollte das es läuft),aber der Fehler blieb.

Ich habe festgestellt,das KDE diese ominöse .DCOPServer Datei gar nicht anlegt.Nicht als user oder root.

Unter anderen Dist. steht es im /root oder im jeweiligen user Verzeichniss und hat einen seltsamen Inhalt mit komischen Zahlen.

Ich hatte eigendlich alles im /tmp gelöscht.

Auch alle Dateien mit oder zu kde hatte ich manuel gelöscht,weil emerge doch so einiges da lässt,danach ein erneutes emerge rsync und emerge kde und etliches kompilieren,aber wieder nix.

Wenn dieser DCOPSevrver gestartet werden muss,müsste darüber doch irgendeine Doku geben,habe aber im Netz nix gefunden.

Selbst ein Manuell erstellen der .DCOPServer Datei im root oder home hat keinen Erfolg.

Aber ich versuch es nochmal bevor ich alles kille.

Irgendetwas hindert  DCOPServer zu Starten,aber was, das ist nicht rauszufinden.

----------

## Beforegod

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage..

kann der user ins tmp Verzeichnis schreiben?

Bzw. hast du eine extra Swap Partition?

----------

## Udo

Nein,beim User meckert er ja auch das er keine schreibrechte hat.Der Fehler ist aber anderer Natur.

Aber so langsam erkennen ich den Werdegang der Fehlermeldung.

Wenn ich unter Suse kde starte,steht vorher keine Datei namens .DCOPServer_Athlon_:0 im verzeichniss /root oder /user (jenachdem ob man als root oder user reingeht).

Wenn kde startet,erzeugt es diese Datei die den inhalt hat,wo ich glaube DCOP zu finden ist.

Das heisst,das programm was dieser .DCOPServer Datei erzeugt,funktioniert nicht so wie es sein sollte.

Wenn ich dcopserver manuel starte,meckert der etwas von"KDEClient: could noct start(oder connect) network socket".

Weil dieser dcopserver den mist nicht starten kann,erzeugt er auch nicht diese DCOPServer_xxx_xxx Datei, die widerum gebraucht wird, wenn der rest von kde laufen soll.

Das Problem fängt also schon mit dem Programm an was diese Datei erstellt.

Die .DCOPServer Datei verschwindet auch wieder, wenn kde runtergefahren wird und wird jedesmal neu erzeugt beim Start(wen das system funktioniert).

Ich verstehe zwar jetzt,was die Fehlermeldung sagt,sie sagt nix einfacheres als,das sie aus der .DCOPServer_xx_xxx_ Liste nicht lesen konnte(weil sie ja nicht erstellt wurde),aber ich weiss nicht warum dieser KDEClient:: could not connect network socket mist kommt,wenn ich dcopserver starte.

Was will der hund den mit network socket???

Wenn da ne Fehlermeldung stehen würde wie,"Udo du bist zu blöd dafür",dann wär das wenigstens für mich ne klare Aussage. :Smile: 

Aber das das problem nicht weg ging,als ich wirklich alles gelöscht hatte,was im entfentesten mit KDE zu tun hatte und alles neu emergt hatte,das macht mich echt verrückt.

Liegt der fehler noch woanders im system?

Sollte wirklich nur noch ne Neuinstallation helfen?

Dann warte ich lieber bis 1.3 raus ist.

Gruß Udo

Und nochmals danke,das ihr zu helfen versucht.

----------

